# Forbidden Rice?



## marajo (Jan 3, 2006)

Have any of you ever had "forbidden rice"?  Yep, that's the name. It is purple and nutty tasting, says this recipe in the local newspaper.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Marajo, I'm wondering if it's the same "forbidden rice" salad that I've had before. I think it came from the store "Whole Foods Market", and contained things like sweet pototoes, green onions, soy sauce, mixed bell peppers and sesame oil. It was colourful and delicious (and very filling), but not purple, though the rice in it was blackish - like wild Canadian rice. What does your recipe call for that makes it purple?


----------



## phinz (Jan 4, 2006)

Wikipedia entry for Forbidden Rice

Sounds really interesting. I may have to get some at the health food store.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, I've never heard of 'forbidden' rice, or a purple rice, but I often cook dishes with Red rice from the Carmargue area of France. It's a kind of wild rice and has a dark red colour and distinctive nutty flavour when cooked. It looks wonderful in salads. In fact, I use a Delia Smith recipe for a feta and carmargue rice salad, but my books are at home. 


Edited to add: I forgot to say that Carmargue red rice is available at every supermarket locally - so it must be pretty popular here!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 4, 2006)

have to go find some...sounds great...a must try!


----------



## middie (Jan 4, 2006)

hmmmm never seen that around here.


----------



## marajo (Jan 4, 2006)

THIS IS THE RECIPE FROM THE OREGONIAN, PORTLAND, OREGON NEWSPAPER
-- From Elaine Low, Kitchen Goddess Catering *The Oregonian* 
Makes 8 to 10 servings 
Deep-purple, nutty-tasting forbidden rice is so named because in China it once was served only to members of the emperor's court. Now everyone can eat it, but it takes patience, requiring nearly an hour to cook, and you mustn't crack the pot lid until it's done. The nearly black, chewy grains are wonderfully satisfying in this salad, which makes a delicious light lunch or side dish for grilled meats. The recipe is vegan and can also be wheat-free if you substitute wheat-free soy sauce in the dressing. Honey-Cayenne Dressing: 


1/2 cup honey, at room temperature (see note)
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons soy sauce
11/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon dark sesame oil (or to taste)
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon sherry
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 cup vegetable oil
Rice:
2 cups uncooked forbidden rice (see note)
4 cups water
3 to 5 cups mixed vegetables: carrots, cut into coins or diced; frozen pea pods, in 1/2-inch pieces; fresh broccoli, cut into small florets; red and yellow bell peppers, diced; frozen peas
3/4 cup toasted pecans (see note)
1/2 cup thinly sliced green onions
Pomegranate seeds (optional garnish)
To make dressing: In a small bowl, whisk together honey, vinegar, soy sauce, salt, sesame oil, cayenne, black pepper, sherry and cloves. Drizzle in oil, stirring constantly, until combined. Makes about 13/4 cups. To make rice: Place rice and the 4 cups water in a medium pot and cover with a tightfitting lid. Cook on high until boiling; liquid will turn purple. Turn heat to low and simmer for 50 to 60 minutes. Do not peek or lift lid. 
Transfer rice to a large stain-resistant bowl and stir lightly to break up clumps. Set aside to cool. Meanwhile, combine vegetables and half of dressing in medium bowl. Just before serving, add vegetables to cooled rice and stir gently, adding more dressing as needed. 
Mix in toasted pecans and green onions. Garnish with pomegranate seeds, if desired. Serve at room temperature or chilled. Note: Do not microwave honey. It needs to be thick for the dressing to blend properly. Note: Forbidden rice is available at Whole Foods Market, some Safeway stores, Uwajimaya and other Asian and specialty groceries. Note: To toast nuts, spread on baking sheet and bake in 375-degree oven for 5 to 8 minutes or until brown. -- From Elaine Low, Kitchen Goddess Catering %%endby%% 
PER SERVING: calories: 337 (6% from protein, 53% from carbohydrate, 41% from fat); protein: 5.1 grams; total fat: 15.3 grams; saturated fat: 1.4 grams; cholesterol: 0; sodium: 374 mg; carbohydrate: 44.8 grams; dietary fiber: 4 grams


----------



## jim nehmzow (Jan 4, 2006)

A company in Minnesota called Indian Harvest, www.*indianharvest*.com ,
sells PURPLE THAI RICE. They sell retail and over the internet. Besids the purple rice they have a great selection of grains, beans and rices.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 4, 2006)

Here is a link to take you to a place you can order forbidden rice

http://www.worldpantry.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prmenbr=127574&prrfnbr=146780


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 7, 2006)

This is most intrigueing.  in a couple of paydays, I will be purchasing some Forbidden Rice.  I don't see how I can resist, whole grain, nutty flavor, smooth texture, and deep purple color, what more could one ask for.  And it's so different from anything available in our local markets.

Look our pot-luckers!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## caliloo (Jan 7, 2006)

I picked some up today for dinner either tonight or tomorrow..... I am off to search for more recipes and I will report back

Alexa


----------



## caliloo (Jan 7, 2006)

This is the recipe I decided on for tonight. I am making Macadamia Crusted Sea Bass with Citrus Beurre Blanc and I thought this would provide a nice color contrast. The veg will be sauteed Sugar Snap Peas with Red Pepper. 

Should be a colorful plate!

Alexa

***********************************************************
*Forbidden Rice*

By Chris Rossi, _Citron_

1 cup Forbidden Rice 
3 tablespoons butter 
1 medium yellow onion, diced fine 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 lime, zested and pith removed 
Cooking liquid to cover plus 1 inch (chicken stock or water) 
Hot sauce (amount to be determined by individual taste) 
Saute the onion in the butter till clear; add the garlic, Forbidden Rice, peeled lime cut into four pieces, cooking liquid and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and cook for approximately 1 hour or till rice is soft but not mushy. Add more liquid if rice dries out during cooking. Fluff rice when done and add zest to taste. Rice will be creamy like a black risotto. This recipe works excellent with pork, swordfish or prawns.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's the meal, all ready to go!









I hope this works, this is the first time I've tried to post a photo.....

Alexa


----------



## marajo (Jan 8, 2006)

Alexa, how was it? your dinner plate of food is gorgeous!!


----------



## caliloo (Jan 8, 2006)

The Forbidden Rice was excellent!

Definitely had a nutty flavor, but with the recipe I used, the lime was definitely there. It was very bright and tasty!

I will mention this..... if you use a wooden spoon to stir - it gets stained a very dark purple. It looks like blackberries when you are stirring it - dark purple and just a tiny bit evil looking  Also, the recipe I used said to cook it for an hour, the package I bought said 30 min. After 30 min of cooking it was still rock hard so I ended up cooking it for the full hour. 

My DH loved it too and has asked that this become a regular at our house.

Alexa


----------



## marajo (Jan 8, 2006)

Forbidden rice, red rice, etc is all new to me and this discussion has certainly expanded my world, rice world, anyway.  I am trying to get back on the strict low carb lifestyle I was on pre Christmas so these recipes will have to wait til I cook for guests. Getting back on the wagon is more difficult then getting on the darn wagon the 1st time.


----------



## Houdini (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi. I just recentley joined this board. I actually found this forum when I was searching for Forbidden rice recipes. Well, I made some last night for dinner. It has a taste all its own. Maybe an acquired taste. My youngest daughter is willing to try new foods, but after one bite she politely told me that she didn't like it. Hubby also tried a bite and gave me quite the look. My other daughters also tried it and they also didn't like it. I had to mix mine in with the other food we had for dinner. I also found out that the purple water stains skin. But on the good side, it was tried and we found out that we didn't much care for it.


----------



## lulu (Jan 19, 2007)

I wonder if this is what I call Chinese black rice, it sounds the same.  It always takes ages to cook, and yes, stains everything purple...I have mentioned it in other rice threads.  We have it quite a lot,  (I used to buy mine from a Korean store in London, and found it in a hinese shop here in Milano) I generally just cook it in stock and we love it.  We usually eat it with pan fried salmon.  First time I had it was at a favourite restaurants with scallops where it was divine.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 19, 2007)

yup, it's good stuff!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 19, 2007)

I bought some in Kalustyan's in New York. Glorious stuff. I tried it all on its own, and then discovered that the most stunning party dish you can ever hope to present involves: 
Long grain rice
Forbidden rice
Camargue red rice
Brown rice
Basmati rice

You cook them all separately, then mix them together at the last minute with a few butter-fried raisins, some cashew nuts, and some finely julienned apricots. Your guests will applaud you!!


----------

